# SHENZHEN | New Wall Street Project | 239m | 784ft | 67 fl | U/C



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Condo across from the Futian Checkpoint.

http://www.szgbc.com/news_detail.asp?id=320

Alleged renders 





































Google Earth shows the site is being excavated.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Move to U/C about 16 floors up (bottom left of image)

posted by 摩天圳


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Posted by 摩天圳


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Looks pretty cool and it looks a lot taller than 800ft. Good design.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-04-28 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-06-06 by 摩天圳


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

30 floors high by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-07-25 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-10-14 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-11-15 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

20-01-06 by 摩天圳


----------



## Motherussia (Sep 7, 2016)

:banana:Almost topped out:banana::cheers:


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-03-05 by 果城烟雨


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-05-07 by dengdeliang


----------



## williamhou2005 (Oct 21, 2006)

Took the pictures this evening. The height should be revised to 239, 67fl.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

thanks for the update!


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

cladding is looking great


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@kenamour, @A Chicagoan, @zwamborn, please, updates


----------

